# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  نمرات خرداد پیش دانشگاهی

## mahdinnn

دوستان نمرات خرداد پیش دانشگاهی غیراز اون تاثیرش درکنکور (نهایی ها) جای دیگه لازمه؟؟ راسته ک میگن برای بورسیه شدن و ادامه تحصیل درکشورای خارجی خیلی مهمه؟!
هندسه تحلیلی و گسسته و دیف و فیزیک و ...

----------


## Lawyer

بورسیه های دگ رو دقیق نمیدونم!
ولی من پارسال یه آدمیتی(  :Yahoo (4):  ) کردم و پیش جدی نگرفتم!!
تازه بعد قبولیم فهمیدم واس بورسیه علوم قضایی علاوه بر دیپلم، معدل کل پیشتم باید بالای 14 باشه :Yahoo (21): 
البته خداروشکر هزار مرتبه! دوتا تجدید دارم که قراره معدل پیشم بالای 14 شه :Yahoo (94): !

در کل پیش جدی بگیر!
ضرر نمیکنی!

----------


## abraham

> دوستان نمرات خرداد پیش دانشگاهی غیراز اون تاثیرش درکنکور (نهایی ها) جای دیگه لازمه؟؟ راسته ک میگن برای بورسیه شدن و ادامه تحصیل درکشورای خارجی خیلی مهمه؟!
> هندسه تحلیلی و گسسته و دیف و فیزیک و ...


اگه بخوای واسه مستر اپلای کنی شاید ولی اگه برای داکتریت اپلای کنی به هیچ وجه

----------

